# chest exercises



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

*favourite?*​
bb flat 3538.46%bb incline 77.69%bb decline 55.49%db flat 1415.38%db incline 1112.09%db decline 33.30%flyes 44.40%pullovers 11.10%cable crossovers 44.40%pec deck 33.30%dips44.40%


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

best chest exercise.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Barbell bench press IMO


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

db incline for me


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive put flat bench,i have an arc which mimics decline but flat all the way!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll comment when I have a chest :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Weighted dips for me.


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> shud ask tom the chest blackman, hes ridiculous in the pec area, like the dolly parton of pecs building!!


doesnt tom just do incline db for press, then high reps/sets of crossovers, flyes etc etc?

whatever he does, it works for him. awesome chest.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

bb flat for me.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

swiss ball cable flyes tm


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends what you want


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Dan said:


> Depends what you want


 arnie's chest! :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> arnie's chest! :tongue:


Wrong parents in that case.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

flat bench does more delts than anything.....


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> flat bench does more delts than anything.....


flat bench puts more mass on my chest than any other exercise i've used


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

it obviously does work the chest, but not tons unless you have a stupidly wide grip, which to be honest isn't a good idea on heavy weights as you can seriously f*ck yourself up. like doing romanian deadlifts. on a heavy weight, can do in the back.

people will disagree with this im sure, but oh welllllll

EDIT - forgot to add, you can bench heavy weights, but anything you are starting to find heavy you should go for the powerlifting technique.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

I find chest really hard to workout. Flyes are where I feel the burn most so thats the best 1 for me.

I find if I do flyes 1st to exhaust the muscle I feel the rest of my workout more. If I go straight into pressing I find my arms give out before my chest. This is fckin annoying!! Anyone have any idea why that is?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

jackrmee said:


> I find chest really hard to workout. Flyes are where I feel the burn most so thats the best 1 for me.
> 
> I find if I do flyes 1st to exhaust the muscle I feel the rest of my workout more. If I go straight into pressing I find my arms give out before my chest. This is fckin annoying!! Anyone have any idea why that is?


because flat bench works the delts/tris more than chest!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> because flat bench works the delts/tris more than chest!!!


Then stop lifting your rear delts off the bench! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> I find chest really hard to workout. Flyes are where I feel the burn most so thats the best 1 for me.
> 
> I find if I do flyes 1st to exhaust the muscle I feel the rest of my workout more. If I go straight into pressing I find my arms give out before my chest. This is fckin annoying!! Anyone have any idea why that is?


i used to have the same problem i used to rely on flys flat bench did nothing for me for a long time at first i found db press worked better but i had to really focus on the form making sure my chest was pushed forward throughout the movement and my head and shoulders were right back and back was arched i also used to really squeeze the pecs at the top of the movement after a while i found i could go back to flat benching and get a good hit of it but i had to make sure i was very strict on the warm up to keep the focus on the chest

flat bench is not the b all and end all of chest workouts so dont get too hung up on it, it is a good exercise but doesnt work for everybody

try dumbells and focus n the form itll come just be patient


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> flat bench does more delts than anything.....


bollocks!

flat bench works the chest granted it might not work for everybody but to say it works the delts is just plain wrong if your personally havng problems with it it doesnt mean the exercise is wrong! chances are its your form


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> because flat bench works the delts/tris more than chest!!!


Maybe in an equipped powerlifting style, but not raw!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> flat bench does more delts than anything.....


What are you talking about ???

You must be doing it very wrong :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

decline barbel IMO


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

n987 said:


> Maybe in an equipped powerlifting style, but not raw!


POWERLIFTING BENCH STYLE ALLL THE WAYYYY


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Benching is all about form an not weight, its the best exersise for building mass on the chest and you cannot beat it... This is not person specific either, if you find that you cant build mass benching then your not doing it right.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> it obviously does work the chest, but not tons unless you have a stupidly wide grip, which to be honest isn't a good idea on heavy weights as you can seriously f*ck yourself up. like doing romanian deadlifts. on a heavy weight, can do in the back.
> 
> people will disagree with this im sure, but oh welllllll
> 
> EDIT - forgot to add, you can bench heavy weights, but anything you are starting to find heavy you should go for the powerlifting technique.


 :cursing: no offence mate but you sound like an annoying "personal trainer" in a health club mate.

you should know this by now, but in bodybuilding.....*EACH TO THEIR OWN!*



*
*Personally, flat benching of any kind (barbells or dumbells) does **** all for my chest, however i know (and dont know) a lot of guys who are MUCH bigger than me who swear by the flat bench press.

You need to find what works for you.

Ronnie Coleman - 8x Mr Olympia - advocates the flat barbell bench to his tremendous pec development

Dorian Yates - 6x Mr Olympia - says flat bench is a bollocks exercise and that it causes too many injuries.

Both guys are the best ever in the sport. And both guys contradict each other like hell.

Therefore there is no overall best exercise for chest.

IMO, the best thing for chest and every other bodypart is to stick with free weight movements more and machines less.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

seated Hammer Strength for me, tho its not on the list, tut lol


----------



## jujhimup (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like im the only vote for pullovers ... awesome exercise.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

We've been here before - often...

Bodybuilding advice, like medicine, only works because we're all much more alike then different.

Because we all have extremely similar pec muscles, the same exercises, if done correctly, will have the same effect.

The pec muscles are designed to bring your hands, outstretched overhead like Leonardo's renaissance man, forward and down to your nuts.

Exercises which give this movement will work the pecs hardest over their full range of movement.

So the best exercises are decline press (barbell or dumbells) and strict cable crosses.

The advantage of cables is that they apply force over the whole of a movement, whereas the force exerted by weights typically reduces to zero at full extension.

Flat benches use the delts more than declines, and it's easy to prove that the more inclined a press the more it becomes a delt exercise and the less a pec exercise.

Studies cited in other posts show that you cannot accentuate the top of the pecs more by doing incline presses.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

BB/DB flat, uses most muscles.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been doing flat DB for the last 8 weeks and it has worked wonders on my chest. I have been trying to get it to grow for the last year doing flat BB and wasnt getting any where.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> I have been doing flat DB for the last 8 weeks and it has worked wonders on my chest. I have been trying to get it to grow for the last year doing flat BB and wasnt getting any where.


You were doing it wrong


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> I have been doing flat DB for the last 8 weeks and it has worked wonders on my chest. I have been trying to get it to grow for the last year doing flat BB and wasnt getting any where.


I have found the same, I can get a much better squeeze at the top of the movement with DBs.

Cable cross overs also do it for me, again a good squeeze is possible.

Flat bench BB do nothing for me, seem to be more "do not's" than "dos" with that exercise, maybe I'm doing it wrong, don't care really... :beer:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/90964-when-performing-bench-press-2.html#post1518293


----------

